# East Coast April 20-25 (flexible)



## petertdavis (Apr 13, 2015)

Just thought I'd throw this out there before I went with a regular hotel.  I'm just looking for a place to get away with my kids for a few days next week, three or four days, give or take a day on the dates I quoted above.  Would prefer a 2 bedroom suite, but would take a nice one bedroom suite if it has a decent pull out couch.  I'm driving so want to keep it reasonably close to New England, so not further than the Carolinas to the south or Chicago to the west.  Something with a nice indoor pool.  Shoot me a pm or reply if you have something.


----------



## djbsh (Apr 18, 2015)

*Sent you an email*

Just sent you an email.   Have a great vacation!

Janet


----------

